# My scrap yard find (Warning! Tool gloat)version 2.10



## Charley Davidson (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I saw an older gentleman struggling to unload a pickup at the scrap yard so I went over to help. Found a Hardinge collet closer HV-4-5C in great working order, also got 1" stainless steel hex rod 11" long, a super huge piano hinge that is about 3/16ths thick & the barrel is 1", and a few other goodies. Sorry the camera situation doesn't allow for pics at this time.

Oh yeah, I got his # and he has a rotary table with a 3 jaw chuck & some boring bars with a box of carbide inserts, he's moving & cleaning house. Maybe Benny & I will run out to see him tomorrow?


----------



## joesmith (Nov 9, 2012)

You earned the gloat, the trip to see him seems a necessity.
Joe


----------



## davidh (Nov 10, 2012)

you don't suck without pic's.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 10, 2012)

nice!

so when will this arrive at my address? :whistle:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 10, 2012)

That is a good deal, I was at the scrap yard yesterday, met a fellow whom stated that his father just past not too long ago. He has a basement full of end mills and stuff. I got his number and will be calling him on monday to go see what all he has.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 10, 2012)

Charly,
You and Bill are the two luckiest fellows I know.  Every time you two go to the dump you seem to come home with more than you were taking to get rid of.  Thats OK though, I would rather see stuff get reused before tossing it in a landfill or dump.  Any pics yet?  Remember no pics means it didn't really happen.  Just kidding, have a great rest of the weekend.
Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice Score Charley
Its allready been said, so I wont repeat it :nono:

Oh, Hell with it,  You Suck  :whistle::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> ............... Sorry the camera situation doesn't allow for pics at this time.
> 
> ............and he has a rotary table with a 3 jaw chuck & some boring bars with a box of carbide inserts, he's moving & cleaning house. Maybe Benny & I will run out to see him tomorrow?





Rbeckett said:


> ............  Any pics yet?  Remember no pics means it didn't really happen...................
> Bob



Met Charley this morning and we had coffee and went to see the guy he met at the scrap yard. Afterwards we went to Charley's shop to see the 5C collet indexer/holder that he is gloating about. Since his camera is not working I was to take a picture and post it here to make his find "really happen". In the excitement of his tool finds of today I forgot to get a photo of the collet holder but I can vouch for him, he has the Hardinge HV-4 Collet Index Fixture. 

I won't steal his thunder about what he scored today and I did get photos of his "today stuff". However I will post a tease photo about today's really neat tool score. See if you can guess what it is.



By the way the man had a second Hardinge index fixture but he would not let me have it.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys are lucky! When I went with you there was nothing to get.:nono: Oh well I got a deal on the drill press.

 And I got to meet 2 great guys.We'll be waiting for the pictures.

 Paul


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 10, 2012)

A rotory broach?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 11, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> A rotory broach?



Yep!!!!!! And Benny's withholding lots of info & pics.  I got the rotary broach with 2 hex broaches 1/2" & 5/8", 2 geometric threaders, Hardinge tap holder with several collets, A crap load of lathe tooling both high speed steel & carbide really nice stuff like Lucky 13 brand & Hardinge, several boring bars with carbide inserts & 3 full boxes of inserts (3 different types), 1"-2" groove mic, George Schmidt something or other with inserts of some type, I'm sure there's more but memory is failing. Benny has pictures if he'll post them.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 11, 2012)

That is pretty sweet if I may say so.

I am supposed to call a guy about a bunch of stuff tomorrow.. looking forward to going to see what all he has.


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 11, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> .......................Benny has pictures if he'll post them.


Sorry, Charley had asked me to post the photos this morning but I ran into a computer problems. The screen went blank and I got message about errors and then I had to leave for a while. I just finished performing backups before trying to post just now. 

*Notice!*
This is no longer a scrap yard find since Charley had to pay cash for the following treasures. In the confusion I forgot to take a picture of the Hardinge collet index fixture so the scrap yard gloat officially still "did not happen".

Had another problem just now. Could not post more than the photos below. I will try and add the other photos in another post.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 11, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Sorry, Charley had asked me to post the photos this morning but I ran into a computer problems. The screen went blank and I got message about errors and then I had to leave for a while. I just finished performing backups before trying to post just now.
> 
> *Notice!*
> This is no longer a scrap yard find since Charley had to pay cash for the following treasures. In the confusion I forgot to take a picture of the Hardinge collet index fixture so the scrap yard gloat officially still "did not happen".
> ...



Don't know what is going on but I can't seem to get the photos attached correctly. I must have done something wrong when I resized the photos. Will try again later.

Benny

The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it was me that caused the attachment problem. Downsized the photos again and it seems to work now.
Hopefully more photos of Charley's new-old tools below:











Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 11, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> You guys are lucky! When I went with you there was nothing to get.:nono: Oh well I got a deal on the drill press.
> 
> Paul



Paul,
We are not always so lucky at the scrap yard but like old roosters we crow a lot.  Most trips to the scrap yard nothing worth while is found. I try to slip in a short "walk around" trip everytime I get into town. Go enough times and you are bound to find something. Charley was very lucky to meet the man  that is downsizing and moving into a smaller home. He was getting rid of some neat tools at very good prices. 



Old Iron said:


> .............I got to meet 2 great guys.............
> 
> Paul



Who did you meet at the scrap yard? I did not notice any great guys! I must have been busy digging in the scrap.:lmao: 

Kidding aside there are several other great local guys that visit the scrap yard that are members here at the friendly machinist forum. A visit there has become a social thing. The guys that work at the scrap yard are all a great bunch of guys. They allow a few of us to prowl and pick parts from stuff  before they bust everything apart. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 12, 2012)

Just been evaluating my score. I got 3 Stellram boring bars with a full box of new inserts for each one plus about 10 more boring bars of different configurations and uses.
Accu Trak Tool knurling holder with close to 50 different knurls.
2 different sizes of geometrical threaders
Found out what the Schmidt tool is, it is a rotary marker, evidently all the little cutter looking things I have in little packets have letters or numbers on them and you can press words or #s in things.  Found a PDF with it on it.


----------



## OlCatBob (Nov 12, 2012)

Charley! What an awesome find; and your timing was impeccable on meeting the guy dumping it. I'm happy (well, jealous anyway) for you.
The chuck looks great, by the way.
Bob

ps, did you see the free machines in Texas?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 12, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> ps, did you see the free machines in Texas?




Yea and Benny is heading that way, maybe he should take a trailer


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 13, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> ................ps, did you see the free machines in Texas?



Where or where are they? Hope they are near Fort Worth! Maybe I can adopt some of them and place them in a  home in Tennessee.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's some pics of the original gloat


----------

